# Replacing ADA Soil



## Madhav (14 Sep 2017)

Hi Experts..
Is it a good idea to replace 2yr old ADA amazonia or just introduce some root tabs?
any one replaced soil completely without stripping the tank down?

I am planning to change to new soil in my 5ft, my 4x SAE outgrown to 6-8" and constantly disturbing the soil with their activity so water is always with suspended particles/debris. I have two filters(2080 & 2075) running with polishing pads but water is not to my liking.

last resort, get rid of SAE but they grown from 1"+ to this size so reluctant on this idea.

I have 4 adult sterbais, 2"+ and a common pleco around 10" contributing to this...Pleco I may consider give away but Sterbai cories and SAE most likely stay...

always I change 10% during WC but this week I am planning 50% WC to see any improvement.

Any suggestions?

Thanks...

old pics...


----------



## roadmaster (14 Sep 2017)

Given texture,shape,prolly more nutrient's left in the aquasoil than one might think.after two year's.(collect's within)
Inert substrate would cloud less, but have none of the nutrient's initially that the mature tank has collected.
Would not want to cover present substrate lest biological activity become O2 starved.
New growth looks healthy popping up from the present substrate.
Would maybe rehome the common pleco and increase as you mentioned the % of water changed each week ,and see if this did not produce the desired result's.


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Sep 2017)

I could be wrong but isn't ada soil a productive CEC substrate ? 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (14 Sep 2017)

AS is a Clay baked granules which are non biodegradable so unless it has losted its High CEC properties which I doubt why change it just because of the detritus. Yes the new stuff will have more nutrients in it, but the nutrients should be fine if you are fertilising your tank enough. The SAE are just disturbing the detritus from the AS. So maybe time to relocate them. I had some SAE I had to relocate for similar reason.

You could remove the AS rinse the detritus out and reuse it again but big job OFC. 

A good WC (or few) might help removed the detritus enough so its not as big an issue. Think it may be time for the SAE to be re homed as cheapest easiest option


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 Sep 2017)

Re housing your SAE is the cheapest easiest option, but in my view only a short term solution. I've used the ADA Aqua Soil in the past and was impressed with the results and plant growth. However two and a half years down the line I had the same problems as you are having. The AS breaks down and goes dusty so the particulates are constantly being disturbed floating throughout the water column, and in my case sticking to the plants and creating algae issues.

In the end I said enough is enough, temporarily rehoused my fish and stripped the lot out. I won't use the ADA stuff again for exactly this reason.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Sep 2017)

REDSTEVEO said:


> AS breaks down and goes dusty



Read about that , also read the problem was resolved to some degree, Tim Harrison rinses and reuses his AS and has a good track record with his tanks.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Sep 2017)

How does Tropica Soil fair? I recently moved my tank to a temporary location and kept it all in tact but next time I will be starting from scratch. Was hoping to re-use the soil buy I notice when you put a bit between your fingers it crumbles into dust. Can it just be shovelled out perhaps with a kids plastic spade?


----------



## roadmaster (15 Sep 2017)

All such material over time, will become very much like the substrate in a flowing brook or stream.
Next time your out and about in nature, scoop up a handful from a lake/stream.
The stuff will be rich with all manner of microbes,possible nutrient's from biological processes.
Add to this,our ability to add nutrient's to the water column, and or root tabs, at will,,,and the matter becomes more an aesthetic issue for me.
Can make a substrate just as effective as ADA product's for considerably less money.


----------



## Madhav (16 Sep 2017)

Thanks all for the replies...it seems relocating SAE is the best option. I am considering it now after watching them closely. They disturb the soil a lot making the water full of suspended debris...

Now the question, how to catch those quick monsters? 3 around 6" and 1 8" long

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Sep 2017)

Going to be a lot easier with all the scape out first I reckon. Less places to hide and avoid the net.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Sep 2017)

I put the net in then gave up straight away, even if you drop the water level it would still be hard, Trap them I thought. So a 'Cunning Plan' came to mind

Modded my Fluval Vac with I got with my FX6 by adding a clip to weigh it down



Aglea pellet - those SAE do like them





waited till in then netted the open end. Done in 30 mins. Easy.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Sep 2017)

That's the way to do it.


----------



## Madhav (17 Sep 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I put the net in then gave up straight away, even if you drop the water level it would still be hard, Trap them I thought. So a 'Cunning Plan' came to mind
> 
> Modded my Fluval Vac with I got with my FX6 by adding a clip to weigh it downView attachment 110215
> 
> ...


Haha cleverly done.  Thanks for the tip.
I will follow this...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSTEVEO (19 Sep 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I put the net in then gave up straight away, even if you drop the water level it would still be hard, Trap them I thought. So a 'Cunning Plan' came to mind
> 
> Modded my Fluval Vac with I got with my FX6 by adding a clip to weigh it downView attachment 110215
> 
> ...


F£&@?£ genius idea mate


----------

